# pressure measurement



## مبتدئه (9 مايو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​_​_​_​_​_​_تحية طيبة وبعد ,, ​_​_​_​_​_​_استميح العذر من المشرفين الكرام بوضع هذا الموضوع وان شاء الله يكون بالقسم المناسب لانه يندرج تحت تخصص الأجهزة الدقيقه والتحكم في بلدي الحبيب ولا اعلم ربما يكون القسم بمثابه ما أنشده ,, ​_​_​_​_​_​_نأاتي للمهم ,, ​_​_​_​_​_​_اردتكم ان تساعدوني:​_​_​_​_لدينا تجربه عن قياس الضغط استخدمنا هذا الجهاز ​_​_




​_​_​_​_نقوم بتحريك البور سبلاي ليعطينا قيم للضغط حسب التالي ​_​_Pressure​_​_

​_​_0​_​_





​_​_20​_​_




​_​_40​_​_




​_​_60​_​_




​_​_80​_​_





​_​_100​_​_




عند كل قيمه من الضغط ناخذ قراءه للفولتيه فعندما يكون الضغط مقداره صفرا كيلوباسكال كم تظهر لنا الفولتيه ؟​_​_​_​_ وهكذا وكانت النتائج كالتالي عند الابوارد والداون وارد ​_​_​_​_عند الضغط الصفري الفولتي " الاب وارده = 0 ​_​_​_​_وعند الضغط 20 الفولتي الاب وارد= 1​_​ 
_والاسطر التاليه تبين عند كل قيمه للضغط تقابلها قيمه للفولتيه _
_​_​_Meter reading “upwards” mv​_​_


​_​_0​_​_


​_​_1​_​_


​_​_1.9​_​_


​_​_2.8​_​_


​_​_3.4​_​_


​_​_4.4​_​_​__



​_​_Meter reading “downwards” mv​_​_

​_​_0.5


​_​
_0.9​_​_

​_​_1.9​_​_

​_​_2.9​_​_

​_​_3.5​_​_

​_​_4.4​_​_



​_​_المطلوب كالتالي​_​_​_​_plot pressure "upwards and downwards" versus voltmeter reading​_​_

​_​_give your comments on the linearity, sensitivity & hysteresis exhibited by hte measuring devices.​_​_
​_​_what are the likely sources of the errors?​_​_​_​_how could these errors be reduced? give your comment.​_​_
​_​_what are the limitations of the readout devices?​_​_

​_​_وشكرا جزيلا ​_​


----------



## مبتدئه (9 مايو 2009)

وهذا ملف يوضح القيم في جدول يوضح المقصود اكثر ​ 

http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?id=1393474​


----------

